# Saskatchewan Nov 17th-26th



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Pictures?


They are coming, just have to get caught up.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I’m looking forward to the pics too. Love SK and can’t wait to get back there one day. Next time I go I’m going to northwest Sk I think. My last hunt there was in Swan Plain. Aside from Iowa it’s the one place that really excites me. The buck of a lifetime can be in your future at any moment.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

The last two guys from the area shot two very nice bucks Sunday night and Monday night. We were one week to early this year. So I booked the last week of season up there for 2018. I have the first week off Dec if anyone might be interested? I may have two possible spots open depending on two guys I talked with last night. I am also thinking about going on his early Oct 14th camp hunt in a area they only moose hunt out of. That would be a deer/waterfowl combo if I can get a couple of guys to make it worth his wild to bait. He wants to do this hunt early so he can access it by boat. I am debating that since it is early before the rut, which it tough hunt. The ticket here the deer move all day and they see them while moose hunting the first of Oct.
Now i have to figure out how to post pictures again.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

kingfisher 11 said:


> The last two guys from the area shot two very nice bucks Sunday night and Monday night. We were one week to early this year. So I booked the last week of season up there for 2018. I have the first week off Dec if anyone might be interested? I may have two possible spots open depending on two guys I talked with last night. I am also thinking about going on his early Oct 14th camp hunt in a area they only moose hunt out of. That would be a deer/waterfowl combo if I can get a couple of guys to make it worth his wild to bait. He wants to do this hunt early so he can access it by boat. I am debating that since it is early before the rut, which it tough hunt. The ticket here the deer move all day and they see them while moose hunting the first of Oct.
> Now i have to figure out how to post pictures again.


What are the prices for those time frames?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

TheMAIT said:


> What are the prices for those time frames?


PM sent, the Dec time slot might be full?


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Thought you were buying? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Magic Man (Apr 17, 2010)

kingfisher 11 said:


> The last two guys from the area shot two very nice bucks Sunday night and Monday night. We were one week to early this year. So I booked the last week of season up there for 2018. I have the first week off Dec if anyone might be interested? I may have two possible spots open depending on two guys I talked with last night. I am also thinking about going on his early Oct 14th camp hunt in a area they only moose hunt out of. That would be a deer/waterfowl combo if I can get a couple of guys to make it worth his wild to bait. He wants to do this hunt early so he can access it by boat. I am debating that since it is early before the rut, which it tough hunt. The ticket here the deer move all day and they see them while


. 

Would you mind pming me the details on prices?


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Pm details thanks!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

PM sent


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Enough about next year, get those pics of this years buck up here please!!!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Bomba said:


> Enough about next year, get those pics of this years buck up here please!!!


I have not had time looking into posting them. Give me your email or cell Don and I can send them to you


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Good luck greg let me know how it went, its on my bucket list to go up there some day!!!!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

onebad800 said:


> Good luck greg let me know how it went, its on my bucket list to go up there some day!!!!


We were texting while in the blinds up there. Last I heard from him, he saw a monster 11 pt and did not get it. That was mid week and we have not talked since.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

yes he just texted me , sounds like he saw ton of bucks though.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

He was saying that. I think the numbers were really high this year. We all saw high numbers of bucks. Many were borderline shooters which bodes well for nect year if the winter is kind to them. My outfitter plans to keep putting out alfalfa all winter. The only other issue will be wolves congregating around these areas. The guides arew trappers and plan to go after then hard right away. They had two areas ruined this year. They ran 25 baits for 10 hunters. Lost 6 of them to wolves.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

are you still going to the same outfitter you went to some years back i messaged you and it was pretty affordable then?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

onebad800 said:


> are you still going to the same outfitter you went to some years back i messaged you and it was pretty affordable then?


I am, been going up there for over 17 years on and off. With them its just as much the guides as it is the hunt. We have built a trust and know them well. This past hunt was the first time I had several different guides during the same week, depending on where they moved us. The guides had stands they were responsible for. All of us just put the tips in a kitty and they splitted them equal. What I am liken more about the owner is he no longer takes the numbers of hunters. He put a limit on how many for a while.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

yes thats good thing, is it still reasonable cost?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

onebad800 said:


> yes thats good thing, is it still reasonable cost?


Depends on what you call reasonable? Some of us long timers get a little break but cost is in line with others or even less. I would say its still reasonable. Now the problem is even getting in. I just filled the vacant spot my oldest son could not return next year with my youngest son.
I think the hunt he is offering in Oct is really reasonable considering what you get. I do think it would be a harder hunt but for the guys who like to waterfowl hunt, its really a good deal.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

does he have website to look into the oct bow hunt yes i duck hunt as well might be interesting


----------

